# Figure six hog trap?



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

We built a hog trap and used 3 16 foot panels. The trap is about 8 ft in diameter, is this big enough to work and what are the pros and cons of building a bigger trap. Thanks


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Baffin Bay said:


> We built a hog trap and used 3 16 foot panels. The trap is about 8 ft in diameter, is this big enough to work and what are the pros and cons of building a bigger trap. Thanks


Big trap is fine just harder to haul I will always put a top on mine I made the mistake and learned the hard way pigs climb.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

here is a pic of some of mine.--B sure to stake them down and Higher is better. We trap alot of hogs--The "Door" in first pic is a 4x4 3/4" ply slide wall.
2nd pic JJ Thought He would stick that sow--she was not happy! Ha!


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

I actually got the ideal from some of your old posts. I still need some more t postsfor support and then we will set it. Do you think we need to put a feeder in it or just throw corn in.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

That first one I put water and a feeder strattled on the side to throw in and out--wired it open when not there--have had up to 30 at a time in a 10 panel trap and always have a feeder in them for deer and hogs--I wire it shut if I don't want to deal w/ hogs in season.

They will climb out or bore under--my panels are about crotch high bout 34" so I don't hang "the boy's" when going in.......................T post are good--put as many as u can--I tripled the one posted after the first night.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I built one last fall, caught 1 boar and nothing after, will set again in a week or so. I don't see how yours holds them tho, the one I caught was trying to go over the top when the 22mag hit him. I added some more Tpost to support better, I see you have just 1 on each end of pannels, one thing I will do is start shooting as soon as I can and not walk up to first as they seem to be a little peed to begin with. We do have several trap shy hogs...WW


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

They can really jump high or grab the top bend it over and climb out . I'd go with 5' high , staked on the outside every 4-5' . Put a feeder in it and a camera outside it . Wire the door open till you see the bigger pig going in and set it to trigger. Only trap when you can check it from a distance daily. Put some type of water trough in there for them. Don't put any food outside the trap .


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Baffin Bay said:


> We built a hog trap and used 3 16 foot panels. The trap is about 8 ft in diameter, is this big enough to work and what are the pros and cons of building a bigger trap. Thanks


So if I use 6 panels-16 ft in length my trap should be 16 feet in diameter or 9 panel-24 feet in diameter. Right? Will use cedar post and brace with Tpost? I'm ****** at pigs!!!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

......................T post are good--put as many as u can--I tripled the one posted after the first night.[/QUOTE]

WW--u r right--and Choot Dem Fast!

I have lost more due to being too short of a fence--

we trap 50-100 a year--really shut down in WT Season and they double as a stand/feeder pen.--set to throw just a bit outside radius.

When food is gone (outside pen) pigs go elsewhere.


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

8 ft was an estimate and we overlapped some of the panels, we used a 3 and it seems to be a 2x the size of a regular hog trap.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

I like the open top traps. Deer can jump out and don't get trapped in those...


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

Swampus said:


> here is a pic of some of mine.--B sure to stake them down and Higher is better. We trap alot of hogs--The "Door" in first pic is a 4x4 3/4" ply slide wall.
> 2nd pic JJ Thought He would stick that sow--she was not happy! Ha!


Got any pics of the door assembly? Looking to build one of these myself..


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Swamp, did the plywood door you have on the fly help getting them in....WW


----------



## down to fish (Jul 1, 2010)

i would like to see how the door is riged


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

wet dreams said:


> Swamp, did the plywood door you have on the fly help getting them in....WW


Yes--It gives them something to slide against and more will push thru--We wire it to the panel.

My son Johnny came up with putting a long flat wire at the 2nd from the bottom square about 15' inside the trap against the panel on the right at the gate loosely bent thru holding the gate open about a foot and corn inside the trip wire and fence area to get a few in so the others will join the party:cop:!

On the gate/door we use ur basic 6 form--2 T post at the ply area--about a 3' "Spring Gate" we put 1 T outside and 1 T inside for the spring factor and drive them down as much as possible and wire the snot out of them to the t's. Hope this helps--as said Higher is better if you have it. Mucho T's as possible too.

We have shot a boat load of hogs inside my feeders and the deer still come in no problem-- blood every where.

Good luck!:cheers:! and I hope this helps get rid of some hogs this year!


----------

